# Tip for gluing tubes in pen blank



## RickP (Dec 30, 2019)

Gluing in tubes is always messy for me. Tried to come up all kinds of ideas and the one that works best for me is the the round brass and stainless brushes you can get at Harbor Frieght cheap. 
  They have 3 size brushes that works on the tubes i have been doing. Sierra and Slim’s. I think they will work on most all kits. 
  Put the tube on the brush and apply glue
Then insert tube in blank and twist in and out until satisfied glue is spread
Hold in place until tube is stuck(i use accelerator to speed process) then twist the brush out.


----------



## magpens (Dec 30, 2019)

Hmmmm .... sounds like a reasonable way, and less messy way than with fingers, to hold the tube.

However, my first impression was that you put the glue on the brush, but I now realize that is not quite what you meant !


----------



## RickP (Dec 30, 2019)

magpens said:


> Hmmmm .... sounds like a reasonable way, and less messy way than with fingers, to hold the tube.
> 
> However, my first impression was that you put the glue on the brush, but I now realize that is not quite what you meant !


I may not have been clear enough on that
I put the tube on the brush and then the glue on the tube 
it is the best way i have found for me


----------



## Grampy (Dec 30, 2019)

RickP said:


> Gluing in tubes is always messy for me. Tried to come up all kinds of ideas and the one that works best for me is the the round brass and stainless brushes you can get at Harbor Frieght cheap.
> They have 3 size brushes that works on the tubes i have been doing. Sierra and Slim’s. I think they will work on most all kits.
> Put the tube on the brush and apply glue
> Then insert tube in blank and twist in and out until satisfied glue is spread
> ...


Nifty idea.. (always 'messy' is an... understatement)  I'll have to give it a try..THANX for sharing..


----------



## mark james (Dec 30, 2019)

After several applications, the brush will be coated in spots with glue.  

I have a dedicated pair of denim pants!  I use a piece of paper to mix my epoxy on with a toothpick.  Apply to the scruffed tube and the ends of the blank hole.  Insert, get the tube positioned, wipe off any excess on my fingers on my right pants leg!  The pants are 8 years old, somewhat crunchy in spots.  

I do use the Harbor Freight metal brushes to clean the tubes after final ends are sanded flush!  Very handy.


----------



## chartle (Dec 31, 2019)

Doesn't the glue get on the brush? I can see a tube glued in to the blank and a brush glued into the tube.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 31, 2019)

I turned an insert tool from some type of plastic I got at the recycling center. A local business was tossing a big piece into the dumpster. I rescued it.


----------



## crokett (Dec 31, 2019)

I have an insert tool that was a gift.  I use epoxy.  It has more open time than super glue and I have far fewer failures with it.  I spread it over about 75% the length of of the tube.  I put the tube on the tool, insert into the blank twisting as I go.  the squeezeout gets brushed around the rest of the tube sticking out, then the tube is inserted the rest of the way.  I also wipe down the tool with lacquer thinner when I am done.  it will clean off the epoxy before it sets.


----------



## howsitwork (Dec 31, 2019)

Made a tapered insertion tool from an HDPE flat offcut . Before that I used a panel pin punch ( for driving panel pins below wood surface) to hold the tubes . 
Epoxy stirred up and then inserted into blank with coffee stick ( stirrer obtained free from mac donald’s or K F C   ) from both ends and you can wipe it round a bit. Seal tube end with something  then pouch tool onto other end , add glue to tube push home rotating as you go. 
HDPE is  totally epoxy and CA proof !

Like the idea of brush to scour tube afterwards though, currently I use a round ended. dental probe to remove any visible to me , just takes a bit of time. Bun gin the tube end saves much work too .


----------



## howsitwork (Jan 1, 2020)

here’s a photo of the insert tool I made and also a pin punch , in case anyone wonders what that is ( not sure if it’s a common name elsewhere but that’s what we call them in uk )


----------



## RickP (Jan 10, 2020)

chartle said:


> Doesn't the glue get on the brush? I can see a tube glued in to the blank and a brush glued into the tube.


Just twist the brush and it comes out


----------



## WriteON (Jan 19, 2020)

I like using the those brushes after glue sets. And after the blanks are finished. For openers I plug the tubes with dental base plate wax. I also wear  gloves ( not latex the other type). Good luck with that technique.... They way I work  the brush would stayed glued in the tube or the tube would pull put with the brush and glue on it. What ever works... works...there are not rules.


----------



## RickP (Jan 20, 2020)

chartle said:


> Doesn't the glue get on the brush? I can see a tube glued in to the blank and a brush glued into the tube.


I hit it with accelerator and soon as tube holds in blank i twist the brush out
Havent had any trouble so far


----------



## jjjaworski (Jun 3, 2020)

Good to know about those brushes from harbor freight. I have been using brushes that plumbers use for cleaning fitting. I got some for .25 each at the local Habitat for Humanity store several years back but these look like a better idea.

I tried the wax and potato plug thing in brass tubes years ago when I started to turn pens. Nowadays I use different diameter foam backer rod instead. I do not use an insertion tool but roll the plugged tube in my epoxy and then insert by hand with a twisting motion. I do wear nitrile gloves.

As always, everyone has a different take on a process but we can certainly learn something from those with a different approach.


----------

